# После операции сколиоза



## lolo (27 Фев 2011)

Добрый день, отзовитесь те, у кого была эта операция, очень интересно будет пообщаться с такими людьми. Как себя чувствуете? Ограничены ли в чём-то? Как ваши друзья, любимый человек это восприняли? Как вы боритесь с шрамом на спине?


----------



## nadiya (9 Июн 2011)

privet ya posle opiratzii na pozvono4nike bil skolioz S s 49 gradusov.ya 8 mesetzov kak posle opiratzii..ya sebya uje lutshe 4ustvuy no pano4yalu bila o4en adskaya bol daje tabletki i snotvornie ne pomogali.opiratziya bila 5 4yasov ..kogda ya o4nulas bilo o4en bolno ya ne mogla ne 4em poshevelit daje golovoi.bilo vnutrenie krovoti4enie i mne visasivali oparatom krov..postavili na vtoroi den na nogi eto bilo o4en o4en bolno ya ot boli poteryala soznanie.mne kololi morfii i dovali ewe po 10 tabletok.i daje s etim mne bilo bolno.lejala ya 2 mesyatza v krovati staralas ne vstovat potomu4to bilo bolno noo vra4i sovetavali kak bolshe vstavat.sei4as ya ewe bol 4ustvuy no na mnogo leg4e .trudnuy rabotu po domu ne delau potomu4to ewe ne v sostoyanie.ya yje i begay i seju i yberays po domu i gotovlu i hoju s moim lubimim v kino i v restoran.kogda 4ystvuy uje bol to starays bistrei idti domoi i le4 v postel.mne zdelali plasti4iskii shov tonkii kotorii bil bordovii pona4yalu a sei4as uje svetlo rozovii..ewe bivaet trudno na jevote lejat..menya shov sovsem ne smusyaet vet\d y menya teber sovsm rovnaya spena..pravda jelezki 4usvuy ih u menya 26 b\no previkau uje k nim ..ya mogu sgibatsya 4ut 4yt no mne eto ne meshaet.prosto oni u menya ewe bolyat..no ne tak kak ranshe s kajdim mesetzom leg4e!moi lubimii vsegda poderjivaet menya hotya emu toje tyajelo tak kak mi jevem vmeste i on videt vsy mou bol.emu ne meshal daje moi skoliuz i on ne o4en hotel 4to bhi ya delala.on ko mne priejal postoyanno v bolnitzi ..i pomagaet mne kogda mne trudno..lubit menya takuy kak ya est..semya menya podderjivala i pomogala i laleli osobeno moi paren.ya uje so svoim parnem skoro 2 goda i mi daje 4erez god hotim rebenka(kogda ya budu v sostayanii) .opiraziy ya delala 10.10.2010 .ya sei4as sebya 4ystvuy jenshenoi s rovnoi i krosivoi spinoi i krosivoii talieii i polnotzenoi​


----------

